# The Evolution of Orca



## BunnV

I just got my April '08 issue of Bicycling magazine. On page 47 there is an Orbea ad for a new Orca. The ad is titled "The Evolution of Orca". 

Visually it looks the same as the current model but it's a little hard to see detail because the picture is in black and white. The seat post collar is black and the finish on the carbon may be a matte.... again it's hard to say.  

They say the bike is 20% more rigid (M30S & M40J Fibers) Lighter - 875 grams for a 54cm and faster (they didn't say how it is faster).



The web address is www.orbea-usa.com/neworca


----------



## amos

Here are a couple....


----------



## JTM

I love the matte finish. So is this a sneak peak at the 09 version?

Front half of the top tube is shaped differently. Also, headtube looks a little more slender from the second pic.


----------



## BunnV

*that's it!*



amos said:


> Here are a couple....


The top picture is the one in the magazine ad. Where did you get these?


----------



## ni4detail

There are new rear drop-outs too!


----------



## prschatt

Great, I'm picking up my new Orca next week, and I'm quite sure it won't be the lighter stiffer version... Follows my luck in the Stock market, buy just before it tanks


----------



## amos

prschatt said:


> Great, I'm picking up my new Orca next week, and I'm quite sure it won't be the lighter stiffer version... Follows my luck in the Stock market, buy just before it tanks



lighter, stiffer but from what I've heard also more expensive.


----------



## BunnV

*The upside of obsolescence*



amos said:


> lighter, stiffer but from what I've heard also more expensive.


This may be good news for those of us who haven't bought one yet and still lust for the "old" Orca- LIKE ME. Hopefully shops will discount '08's as they try to up-sell the new '09 Orca. 

The new version of almost anything is usually "lighter, faster, etc" but for me, the old, '07,'08 Orca is way lighter, faster, better than what I have now. Bring on the discounts and closeouts! :hand:


----------



## prschatt

Almost follows buying a computer. A week later they are faster, lighter, making your new machine old tech. New models usually hit the block around summer/fall?. Seems like poor marketing to show a new un-obtainable model, while the present model is not promising the same performance. 
Oh well, if this is the biggest stress in my life, then life must be good.


----------



## Alex_C

*Orbea site*

Has anyone tried to view it on Orbea's site?

No luck with the link in the ad.....?


----------



## prschatt

Called the LBS, he called Orbea, new one will be out in about a month.
Stiffness comes from stiffer chain-stays. Lightness, (real high technology here); they leave off the paint and use a carbon head-badge. Oh, and it's a few hundred more. 
Backordered, and only 4/region (whatever that means) for now


----------



## edmundtan

*The dot com was missing ...*

Here's the correct link: http://www.orbea-usa.com/neworca/


----------



## BunnV

edmundtan said:


> The .com was missing.....Here's the correct link: http://www.orbea-usa.com/neworca/


That was a silly oversight on my part. Thanks for the catch  

I edited my original post.


----------



## STARNUT

amos said:


> lighter, stiffer but from what I've heard also more expensive.



nope................$2799. The 08 is down $100 to $2699.

Starnut


----------



## prschatt

Where did you find pricing for the 09?


----------



## rhauft

I've got one of these in the mail !!!
My beloved 07 Orca was *stolen * last December. 
Merry Christmas who ever you are!  
My only solace was that I was pushed to the front of the line on this "new" Orca.

Orbea has been extremely hush hush about this new Orca so as not to under-cut their dealer's current inventory of 08/07 Orcas. Mention this new model to your LBS and then ask for your discount on current stock.


----------



## BunnV

rhauft said:


> I've got one of these in the mail !!!
> My beloved 07 Orca was *stolen * last December.
> .....


The white one with the red stripe? Where was it stolen from? I'm always paranoid when I go to the coffee shop....:skep:


----------



## tete de la tour

rhauft said:


> I've got one of these in the mail !!!
> My beloved 07 Orca was *stolen * last December.
> Merry Christmas who ever you are!
> My only solace was that I was pushed to the front of the line on this "new" Orca.
> 
> Orbea has been extremely hush hush about this new Orca so as not to under-cut their dealer's current inventory of 08/07 Orcas. Mention this new model to your LBS and then ask for your discount on current stock.


obviously this is not good news to me. first the Ordu now this blacked out Orca. .. :cryin:


----------



## rhauft

BunnV said:


> The white one with the red stripe? Where was it stolen from? I'm always paranoid when I go to the coffee shop....:skep:


Yes, the very one... from a coffee shop in the bay area that I frequent very often. Turned my back on it for about 30 sec. Big mistake! Be on the lookout! He was obviously lying in wait. No sign of it on ebay/rrr/craigs etc. (yet) **Reward if found - *inquire**








*Reward if found - *inquire*


----------



## Stratmosphere

The Orbea site now has the 2009 working in the Made to Order section (edited 3/3/08).


----------



## brentster

Hey Rhauft,

I'm very sorry about your stolen bike. I just wanted to let you know that you can deduct it as a "casualty loss" on your 07 tax return. You'll get about $1,000 back from Uncle Sam 

You should verify what I just said, but when my friend wrecked my car 10 years ago and all I had was liability, I got to write about $8,000 off of my taxes.

Found it - Use form 4864 for casualties and thefts and your set

http://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc515.html


----------



## BunnV

rhauft said:


> Yes, the very one... from a coffee shop in the bay area that I frequent very often. Turned my back on it for about 30 sec. Big mistake! Be on the lookout! He was obviously lying in wait. No sign of it on ebay/rrr/craigs etc. (yet) **Reward if found - *inquire**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Reward if found - *inquire*


My riding buddies and I meet at the same Coffee Bean every Sunday and sometimes I think we are way too casual with a half dozen or more expensive road bikes lying around. I've got the least expensive bike but I've had several stolen so I always have an eye out.

I hate thieves  

Besides eBay and Craigslist, check this site too https://www.propertyroom.com/searchresult.aspx?CategoryId=347 It's a site that has unclaimed stolen property up for auction. I've seen Colnagos and other stolen high end bikes on this site. It's sick!


----------



## Alex_C

*sucks*

Rhauft - that just plain sucks. I was using your bike for a plan for the one I want to build. The red is subtle but really sets off the colors. 

I wish you luck getting it back.


----------



## DSE

Arrggg. Sorry to hear this. I like all the bikes in your stablem, but this was such a cool and unique looking Orca. I'd like to emulate your striping work on my Orca, but don't have the talent.

I hope you find it.


----------



## rhauft

Thanks gents for all your kind words of condolence. It just reminds me how much I really miss that bike. The Orca is the only bike that I have owned more than one of. I had an original 04, an 06, and this 07. All were fantastic race rigs. I'm currently racing and training on my 08 Pinarello Prince. I know, I know poor me, right? But I never intended to use the Prince for racing. It was supposed to be my "trophy bike". 
What really pisses me off is that I would have never turned my back on the Prince, even for a split second. The fact that I was willing to turn my back on my Orca haunts me every day :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## mloywhite

prschatt said:


> Great, I'm picking up my new Orca next week, and I'm quite sure it won't be the lighter stiffer version... Follows my luck in the Stock market, buy just before it tanks


Don't worry about stiff. I have the '07, and it is STIFF. I weigh 190 and it stiffer than any other bike I have owned. I love mine, it is not harsh, and good for long rides.


----------



## prschatt

Orbea offered to send me the new Model, 1-2 months wait for the frame, but SRAM Red parts are the limiting factor, so it potentially could be May. I declined. A couple of people I've spoken (and trust) with said wait only if you really like the stealth color, otherwise they are both great rides. Orca came in Friday...Wrong color, red, wanted Shamu's color. Nice red but the Orca that I ordered will be in Tuesday. I like the red pins striping/white idea, I'm tempted to be un-original and duplicate:thumbsup:


----------



## kkowalsk

Orbea's website for the 09' Orca is up.

The only color the 09' will be in is the matte black. I think the black is nice however I don't think it compares to the elegant beauty of the finish and design of the 07'-08' models. Maybe it is because I have an 08'.

The stiffness comes from it looks like a change in the carbon fiber mix ratio.

The 07'-08' is a 50/50 M40J and M30S.
The 09' is 70/30 M40J and M30S.

I would be interested to see how the two models compare. I wonder how they measure stiffness. I am not debating the improvement just how the test is performed.

On the custom build it says it would drop 0.3 lbs from my 57 set-up. Price is up $150.00.


----------



## plag

I almost creamed my pants when I saw the new matte black Orca. I love my 06 but want the 09 now. I love the look with the DA wheels and red nipples.


----------



## brentster

I agree. So many manufacturers put so much damn paint on the carbon bikes that they don't even look like carbon. Trek and Specialized lead the way followed not too far behind by Orbea. I like the nude look and think the 09 will be great.


----------



## rhauft

*09 Orca Update:*

Arkansas (Orbea USA Distributor) told us they've left Malabia (Spain) and will be landing in Ark. this week. Which means I'll be rolling next week! 
Stay tuned for more black bike porn!


----------



## tete de la tour

I love black.

women
horses
cars
dogs
clothes
bikes


----------



## rhauft

tete de la tour said:


> I love black.
> women
> horses
> cars
> dogs
> clothes
> bikes


How about your next president? Ooops wrong forum, my bad:blush2: 

Update: 
Just got the word that mine is currently being built as I write this (with RED).
Hope I'm not making a mistake as I'm not impressed with the way my 08 Ordu/Red is shifting. Regardless, it will be stupid light and here in Cali by next week!


----------



## tete de la tour

rhauft said:


> How about your next president? Ooops wrong forum, my bad:blush2:
> 
> Update:
> Just got the word that mine is currently being built as I write this (with RED).
> Hope I'm not making a mistake as I'm not impressed with the way my 08 Ordu/Red is shifting. Regardless, it will be stupid light and here in Cali by next week!


----------



## theone29

WTF:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

